# dying???



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

yes well one of my goldfish(multi-colored) looks like it has something wrong with it.......it not swimming straight, it keep sinking to the bottom of the tank ad then it will just twitch and jerk around a little and then fall down agian........it looks like this is the end of the road for it but should i be concerned about my other common golsfish in the tank, and maybe does any one know what this disease is an how it can be preveneted??


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

what size is your tank?
are there just the two fish?
what filtration?
what is your maintainence routines? water changes etc.


----------



## MyCometGoldfish (Nov 1, 2005)

*Does it have puffed out scales, so it looks like a pinecone. If so, your fish may have dropsy!  try going to: http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/hddropsy.htm, it looks pretty useful. Just so that you know right now, they say that healthy fish should not catch dropsy if another fish in the tank has it.*


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

alright well the fish died about 15 minutes after I posted the topic....no it doesnt look like it has puffed scales........it seems that whenever I add a fish to the tank it always dies after about a week or two, could this be because the are coming from walmart and they were already messed up when I got them? my common goldfish seems to be the only one to survive as it has been alive for 6 months now


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

swim bladder disease, I'm betting.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

could you answer my questions, it would help alot.
my guess is your tank is too small.


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

x-Golden-Lucy-x said:


> could you answer my questions, it would help alot.
> my guess is your tank is too small.


alright well the tank is about a 10 gallon or so.......the living goldfish and the dead one are/were about 2 inches long, i usually change water every 3-4 weeks or so.........if it is swimmbladder disease should I be concerned about my other fish?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Only in as far as a 10 gal is really too small for a goldfish. Swimbladder disease is very common in fancy, large bellied goldfish, I have one ryukin that had it for almost 2 years now, but the other 2 have not gotten it. I had to move the sick one to another tank, one were he is by himself, since he gets harrassed by any critter even by the applesnails. He does very well by himself and gets a lot of peas.
Tank size should be 15 gal for one and 10 gal for each additional one. If you are planning on keeping the remaining goldfish in this tank, you should do weekly water changes of 30%. But goldfish are social fish and prefer another of their kind. Since they can live between 20 and 30 years, that seems like a long time for a lonely goldfish. If you can afford it, think about upgrading to a 29 gal and get him a mate.


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

garfieldnfish said:


> Only in as far as a 10 gal is really too small for a goldfish. Swimbladder disease is very common in fancy, large bellied goldfish, I have one ryukin that had it for almost 2 years now, but the other 2 have not gotten it. I had to move the sick one to another tank, one were he is by himself, since he gets harrassed by any critter even by the applesnails. He does very well by himself and gets a lot of peas.
> Tank size should be 15 gal for one and 10 gal for each additional one. If you are planning on keeping the remaining goldfish in this tank, you should do weekly water changes of 30%. But goldfish are social fish and prefer another of their kind. Since they can live between 20 and 30 years, that seems like a long time for a lonely goldfish. If you can afford it, think about upgrading to a 29 gal and get him a mate.


yeah well right now im in a bit of a delima trying to convince my parents to let me get a bigger tank as 5 years ago or so I had a 15 gallon tank but i didnt take care of it cause i was younger and stuff but now im more responsible with my current tanks but i think I will beable to get one soon......is swim bladder disease permanent? and you said it is common in fancy goldfish, would a common gldfish be considered fancy?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

No, common or comet goldfish are not considered fancys and they are less likely to get this disease (but can get it nevertheless). But ryukins, orandas, telescope, black moors, lion heads, etc. are all bred to look round and short and that causes their swim bladder to be somewhat more or less restricted. And when constipation or infection and a few other things cause pressure to build up on the bladder, they can no longer effectively controll it. If taken care of, they can live a long and considerably well life. Mine gets all his strength together at feeding time and almost swims normal then, after eating he returns to a headstand and just bops around the tank. But he seems to be in no pain and quite eager to get his food and he lived like this for almost 2 years. 
I just re-read your posts and I did not catch that your remaining goldfish is a common goldfish. Those really belong in a pond, maybe you know someone that has a pond. He would be much happier there. 
Then you could stay with the tank and put different fish in it or see if you can locate some Chinese doll (China Doll, Japanese Doll) goldfish. They are supposed to stay at 3" and 2 of those would fit in your tank. I found one website that sells those by searching under those keywords and sale.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

here is a site on fish and size,,http://www.thatpetplace.com/LiveFish/Products/KW/[email protected],FFISH/PgNo/1/Class/Goldfish/Search.aspx


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

15gal is minimum for a 2 inch goldfish.


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

yes well i do not know any one that has a pond right now


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Is the fish new on the tank? How's the acclimatization? How do you feed?

I think 3-4 weeks water change can be bad for them. Have you checked the water? I would suggest on checking the water and do a water change of 30% weekly.

I agree on what others said about the tank size. Hope you'll get a new one.

About Swim Bladder Disease...Everyone is correct! In addittion, it may be caused by infection mostly bacteria, trauma during transit, or when the fish is "dumped" into the water without acclimatization causing injury to the swim bladder. No exact sign is seen but you could always notice the fish to float with belly up and the head down. It usually happens to pot belly goldfish and rarely to common, comet and shubunkin types. If your fish have one, you check on the diet and have a salt bath. Limit the diet to once a day or every other day. Others would suggest to stop feeding the fish for 3 days then feed them with laxative foods like peas and high fiber fish food like vegetable flakes. This usually helps a lot specially when the cause is indigestion.

For now, im not sure if your fish have swim bladder disease. Hope you could answer some of my questions so everything will be clearer.


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

sambi7878 said:


> Is the fish new on the tank? How's the acclimatization? How do you feed?


i feed my golsfish flakes 2 times a day when i go to school and when i go to bed, yes the fish was in the aqiuarium, and i dont exactly know what acclimatization is :chair:


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

acclimatization is when you first let the fish adapt to the new temp of the tank before you put it in. i saw a good site for goldfish. everything you should know i think is there. these are the links:

http://www.petlibrary.com/goldfish/goldfish.html

http://www.kokosgoldfish.com/index.html

Hope it will help you a lot!


----------

